# Fastboot Reboot Problem



## mikeyGlitz (Nov 16, 2011)

I recently came across a problem on my Stratosphere where my phone got stuck in a boot loop. The phone would not get into android, so I used the volume-power button combination to get me into the hardware recovery mode in an attempt to wipe my phone and return it to stock software. However the restore operation wasn't able to successfully complete.

Is there a way similar to motorla phones to force my phone into fastboot and whipe my phone through usb and a restore image on my computer? If so are there any pre existing threads/tutorials that I can be pointed to?


----------

